# Aristocraft C-16 control board dummy (jumper) plug



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I had to remove a QSI pnp quantum decoder from my new version C-16, but am unable to find the dummy plug I removed. I am assuming this is a jumper plug, since I can't get the loco to operate now.

Does anyone know where I can get one, or know what terminals need to be jumped so the loco will operate as it did out of the box? Thanks for any suggestions. Dave B.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to this page: 

http://www.aristocraftforum.com/techinfo/dcc rcc pin connectors/index.html 

You will see the dummy plug wiring from the factory. 

Greg


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Greg.


----------

